# Climbing Stone Steps with a Dingo/mini skid steer?



## personalt (Feb 15, 2006)

I am working on a paver project where the only access is a 4' wide paver walkway along the side of the house. The back of the house is higher so there is a set of 4 block steps, a landing and another set of 4 steps to bring you up to the rear grade. 

I could carry the dirt out and the stone base in using 5 gallon bucks if I had too but it is not optimal. With the steps in the way it would even be a b*tch for wheel barrows and handtrucks.

I was thinking of dumping some of the paver base over the steps to make it ramp like and use a Toro Dingo. Anyone ever do something like this before? 

My concern would be flipping it backwards and not being able to lift the bucket up high enough to clear the steps. I remember from using it once before the bucket doesnt life that high.


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Plywood the walkway up to the steps then add Heavy rubber mats at the landings
Place ramps used for loading on & off the trailers over the steps - the less incline the better (secure it well)

I hate putting other materials over existing steps, pain to clean off & it will probably still damage the steps & the pavers leading up to it

What type of fence, or neighbors do they have?

Yes, I almost rolled a bobcat in a pool once with a dirt ramp - bucket to high, ramp to steep (keep your Center of Gravity low)


----------



## personalt (Feb 15, 2006)

I love the ramp idea... I will just have to spend some time thinking about how I will secure it.

Neighbors access is no better.. The back yard of this property is terraced while the other isnt so even if I came in the neighbors yard I would be about 8 feet too low...


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I would cover the steps and walk with filter cloth, make a ramp out of crushed stone.

Do the work, remove the stone, pull up the fabric and it will look like you were not even there.


----------

